
Ask HN: EdX Experience - kumarvvr
What is your experience with an edX course? Did you find it useful, in terms of knowledge gained and career progression?<p>Is a paid verified certificate worth it?<p>Any positive or negative experiences?
======
qlk1123
I took about 80% of the Introduction of K8S without certificate. The content
is brief, very brief, or you can say that it is shallow in terms of details.
But I found it very informative for bootstrapping the first steps if you know
nothing about that field. The big picture is pretty clear, clear enough for
you to digest other real resources or materials.

Fundamental courses might be solid. I once scanned some courses like Signal
Processing and I think one can real learn the subject from the course.

